# Damascus



## Big Tom (Jan 28, 2017)

Anyone doing damascus barrel refinish in North Georgia?


----------



## Beaudeane (Jan 28, 2017)

Try ACRW in ringold/ft Oglethorpe area. I'd bet they do it


----------



## godogs57 (Mar 4, 2017)

Schwartz in East Ellijay.....the very best vintage gunsmith in the Southeast.


----------



## 021 (Mar 5, 2017)

godogs57 said:


> Schwartz in East Ellijay.....the very best vintage gunsmith in the Southeast.




Would you have a phone number or address?


----------



## godogs57 (Mar 5, 2017)

Yep. Will look up Bill's info and post tomorrow.


----------



## godogs57 (Mar 5, 2017)

706-276-7668


----------



## 021 (Mar 6, 2017)

godogs57 said:


> 706-276-7668



Thanks I'll look him up. Hard to find a gunsmith with knowledge of the kind of rifles I collect.


----------



## godogs57 (Mar 8, 2017)

021 said:


> Thanks I'll look him up. Hard to find a gunsmith with knowledge of the kind of rifles I collect.



He's forgotten more than the average guy regarding vintage guns. His workmanship is beyond compare.


----------



## FOLES55 (Mar 8, 2017)

I would like to see some pictures if you guys have them


----------

